# why do chavs ruin every clothing brand



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i swear every time i get into a brand of clothing 2-3 months later chavs start wearing it

i got into bench a couple of years ago when it was more skateboard etc brand and got the **** taken out of me by chavs now every time i go near the town centre chavs are drowning in it,

cross hatch was quite a decent brand however theyv lowered there prices so now every failed abortion is wearing it

this is gonna come out gay but i actually love, beaded tops and sparkly tops spent like 40-50 quid on a tshirt because there great, henleys ones mainly last year when i first started going out i got called a gay **** etc by chavs, aint been out for nine months went out with my girlfriend on saturday and yet again every **** is wearing them

why do chavs take the **** out of people for wearing certain types of clothing then start wearing it a month later does my head in

anyone else had this happen to them ?? :cursing:


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

because non of them can think for themselfs! they are essentially sheep with sh*tter hair styles


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

like even solcal shirts etc no matter how different you are from a chav u look like one in 2-3 months lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dont wear chav cloths then?simple.or maybe your no diff:whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

skaters are worse than chavs lol


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

very simple

top designer clothes feed through the system like this

1. on fashion shows

2. then into the top end shops

3. filter into department stores

4a. get more popular so are stocked in local clothes stores or discounted end of lines etc etc and are hoovered up in the sales

or

4b are high end and in demand so copies are made and bought cheaply by those buying into the adverts/sports or music stars wearing and so want a 'piece' of that lifestyle and do so by buying the fake or wahcking it on the credit card and buying the real

or high street stores designers/buyers stock very similar looking stuff for the above reasons


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Shop at topman then :lol:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Shop at topman then :lol:


And look like a member of razorlight? no thanks.

You have to be skinny as **** to shop there.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sizar said:


> skaters are worse than chavs lol


i wear animal clothing,chavs dont wear that,skaters do wear surf gear

tho,cvnts:cursing:


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

I always find its pretty boys that ruin clothing brands?

Although saying that, i'm not a fan of ****ty brand name clothing such as Henleys, G-star etc


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

im about as fashion concious as a 3 week old turd. The trendiest top i own is my USN t shirt


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

that will be the day when a chav wears my new rock boots lmao.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Bodybuilders shouldnt fit in chav clothes I bought a voi t shirt size xxl an it skin tight and dosent fit my arms


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I also love sparkly shirts but i only buy custom ones which is good because they only have 10 or so of that particular design. Disadvantage is paying around $200 for a tee shirt gets annoying.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> Bodybuilders shouldnt fit in chav clothes I bought a voi t shirt size xxl an it skin tight and dosent fit my arms


skin tight t shirts is a whole different debate altogether


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> skin tight t shirts is a whole different debate altogether


It not ment to be skin tight it ment to be lose fit


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> It not ment to be skin tight it ment to be lose fit


voi tshirts come up small anyway. most people will struggle with those. shame because some are ok tbh.

hate clothes shopping although its becoming more fun the more weight i loose! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

I was bought a Bench XXL T-shirt last year. Ive got more chance of getting in Cheryl Cole's pants!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

BlitzAcez said:


> Shop at topman then :lol:


I was going to say George. The Chavvy F u c k e r s won't shop in there because half of them are barred.


----------

